# Ball Pythons > BP Breeding >  Post your boobs (only ones with a happy ending please!)

## Mike Cavanaugh

How is that for a title?!

Today on day 60 I am a VERY happy man.  These eggs were from a first time breeder pastel mom.  The dad was either a spider, cinny, or pastel. 

She laid 4 eggs.  one was a total slug.  2 horrible boobs, and one good egg.  Needless to say I was pretty dissapointed.  The slug was just mucus inside.  I saw little to no veins in the boobs,  but I figured I would incubate till they rotted.   Well today on day 60 I cut.  The rotten part is moldy and stinky, and hard as a rock.  I though for sure they were dead because they "good" part of the egg was very squishy and just didn't feel normal.  Well, here is the results:



and 




and the good egg...



Yay!!!  Looks like the two boobs are going to make it.  One looks to be a normal, the other is VERY light so it is likely either a super pastel, pewter, or pastel.  The good egg looks to either be a super pastel or a pewter. 

They all appear to be healthy.  Only real concern at this point is the boobs look to be a little premature looking... I am afraid the mold and rotting of the boob part of the egg will become an issue if they want to stay in the egg much longer.  Any advice?

Looks like this will be a happy ending... will certainly post pics once they are out!

----------


## Skittles1101

Nice pictures! I have a feeling this is going to be the most disappointing thread on this whole forum though  :Wink:

----------

_Alexandra V_ (09-16-2011),_meowmeowkazoo_ (09-16-2011),_monk90222_ (09-17-2011)

----------


## llovelace

Congrats Mike, I'm sure they will emerge before mold sets in.

----------


## Inknsteel

> Nice pictures! I have a feeling this is going to be the most disappointing thread on this whole forum though


Hahahaha... Definitely not what I was thinking when I clicked into this thread... Bery sneaky Mike...  :Very Happy:

----------


## python_addict

i would love to hold such a tiny snake i love the tinier babies they are so cute

----------


## seang89

"only ones with a happy ending please!" - Thats the icing on the cake right there!  :Bowdown: 
 :sploosh: 

On a more serious note. It sucks to get slugs but mother nature isn't perfect  :Sad:  
Those boob eggs look like they are doing great. A potentially really disappointing situation turned out to be a not such a bad thing after all! Congrats.

----------


## purplemuffin

LOL... Yup.. Only on this site will we find threads about balls and boobs and have people know what we are talking about! Hehe!  :sploosh: 

I admit, I didn't even blink at the title. My immediate thought was eggs! 

Anyway, can't wait to see some pictures of ball(pythons) and boob(eggs!)  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  ...with happy endings!!  :Rolleyes2: 


This is ridiculous, people!

----------


## mainbutter

not only is this thread about boobs on a site about balls, but everyone has herps.

----------

_ahunt037_ (09-15-2011),Jessica Loesch (09-15-2011),JulieInNJ (09-16-2011),_meowmeowkazoo_ (09-16-2011),PitOnTheProwl (09-16-2011),_purplemuffin_ (09-17-2011),_Redneck_Crow_ (09-16-2011)

----------


## babyknees

> not only is this thread about boobs on a site about balls, but everyone has herps.


 :Good Job:

----------


## C&H Exotic Morphs

> not only is this thread about boobs on a site about balls, but everyone has herps.


 :ROFL: 

As for the OP glad to see it turned out for the good.  :Good Job:

----------


## Mike Cavanaugh

> not only is this thread about boobs on a site about balls, but everyone has herps.


classic!  :Surprised:

----------


## Munizfire

> Nice pictures! I have a feeling this is going to be the most disappointing thread on this whole forum though


yes   :Sad: 
 :Very Happy:

----------


## RestlessRobie

Well I was looking at this post knowing I would see pictures of eggs. However the wife looked over my shoulder  :Surprised:  and slaped me and said something about porn and kids grumble grumble grumble. SO I am off the explain it to her but thanks for the post.
Robie

----------


## Quiet Tempest

> not only is this thread about boobs on a site about balls, but everyone has herps.


 :sploosh:       hahahahaha!!

----------


## CatandDiallo

> well i was looking at this post knowing i would see pictures of eggs. However the wife looked over my shoulder :o and slaped me and said something about porn and kids grumble grumble grumble. So i am off the explain it to her but thanks for the post.
> Robie


lol!

----------


## Brass City Reptiles

Lmao!!


1.0 pastel 
0.1 female normal 
1.0 pinstripe 
0.1 het albino
0.1 chocolate 
0.1 spider 
1.0 yellow belly 
1.0 black pastel

----------


## ahunt037

this might be a odd thing to say but i never wanna see boobs.

only nice perfect eggs with nice perfect balls. 

ok this might have been a bit overboard

congrats on the healthy snakes! :Good Job:

----------


## Don

Little guy is 33 grams. He has shed, but not eaten yet.  He is very feisty and strikes at anything that comes near him.  So, I don't doubt he will eat and do well.  Good luck with your boobs!

----------


## JulieInNJ

Awesome, in every sense of the word!

----------


## jsmorphs2

> not only is this thread about boobs on a site about balls, but everyone has herps.


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  I literally choked on my pop when I read this! 



Here are our boobs from this season.  :ROFL:

----------


## BallsUnlimited

> not only is this thread about boobs on a site about balls, but everyone has herps.


 :Bowdown:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Lolo76

Nice boobs, everyone - LOL.  :Very Happy: 

I'm on day 51 of a 5-egg clutch with one "boob," and so far he/she is looking great! The egg hasn't developed any mold, it just recently started to dimple (right on cue), and I'm still seeing movement & veins at candling... saw a distinct pattern last time I looked, so everything seems to be right on target.  :Smile:  I'll post a pic once they hatch, hopefully within the next week, but here's how the egg looked early into incubation:

Top left, with 4 normal eggs & 1 slug underneath...

----------


## Lolo76

> not only is this thread about boobs on a site about balls, but everyone has herps.


Love it... not to mention, everyone on this thread had a happy ending.  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------

_BallsUnlimited_ (09-19-2011)

----------


## BallsUnlimited

Tiny boob

----------


## Mike Cavanaugh

Sorry to say, my boob story doesn't have a very happy ending.

Believe it or not, all three of the babies died.  It Turns out that NONE of them had absorbed any of their yolks.... even the egg that wasn't a boob.  I have hatched out a lot of clutches over the years, and this is the first time anyting like this has happened.   :Sad: 

I can only guess that there was just something wrong with them to start with.  Like I said it was 4 eggs... 1 total slug, 2 BAD boobs, and one egg that appeared to be normal.  Don't know if it was something wrong with the first time mom, or just something went wrong with the pregnancy.  Whatever it is, it just sucks.  

The normal looking egg would have been my first pewter.   :Sad:   One of the boob eggs was a normal, and the other was a pastel.   So for such a crappy ending.

----------


## Don

Sorry to hear it.   :Disbelief:

----------


## BallsUnlimited

sorry to hear mike

----------


## Lolo76

That sucks... sorry they didn't make it.  :Sad: 

Mine are now on day 53, so I'm hoping for a happy ending very soon - in your experiences (those with successful boob hatchings), do the boob eggs tend to pip early? I'm wondering because it's SUCH a small egg, and when I candled yesterday it looks like he/she is running out of space! Should I cut in the next day or two, in case it's having trouble getting out?

----------


## Don

> That sucks... sorry they didn't make it. 
> 
> Mine are now on day 53, so I'm hoping for a happy ending very soon - in your experiences (those with successful boob hatchings), do the boob eggs tend to pip early? I'm wondering because it's SUCH a small egg, and when I candled yesterday it looks like he/she is running out of space! Should I cut in the next day or two, in case it's having trouble getting out?


I cut the boob at day 53, then waited until day 61 for him to crawl out.

----------


## Lolo76

> I cut the boob at day 53, then waited until day 61 for him to crawl out.


LOL... so perhaps I should wait a few more days?

----------


## spitzu

No happy or sad ending for us yet, but here's the latest clutch.  Today is day 42.  The boob egg is in a separate container due to it molding.  The interesting part about the clutch is that the one ugly egg popped out of mom 6 days before the others.  I opened the tub and it was just sitting by itself in the corner.  The egg was always gross looking but still has good veins, as does the boob, so we'll see.  

I'm really curious to see whether the early egg hatches early or not (if it's even good).  I'm guessing that it hatches with the others.

----------


## Lolo76

My boob egg is officially the last one out, and just starting to make his appearance now... wow, he is REALLY tiny!!  :Surprised:  I was also afraid he had a fluid-y eye, but upon further inspection it looks to be normal.

----------


## Lolo76

> No happy or sad ending for us yet, but here's the latest clutch.  Today is day 42.  The boob egg is in a separate container due to it molding.  The interesting part about the clutch is that the one ugly egg popped out of mom 6 days before the others.  I opened the tub and it was just sitting by itself in the corner.  The egg was always gross looking but still has good veins, as does the boob, so we'll see.  
> 
> I'm really curious to see whether the early egg hatches early or not (if it's even good).  I'm guessing that it hatches with the others.


Those two eggs are uuuuuugly, hehe... curious to see how/if they hatch!

----------


## Don

Our little Boo-Be (his new name) ate this weekend for the first time.  I was beginning to get worried because he was only 28 grams before eating.  It was about three weeks after he shed for the first time.

----------


## Riv

It took me a minute before I understood hahaha. I was looking at the eggs happy to see they had hatched, and thinking to myself "How misleading.. theres no boo-...oh, wait a minute!"

----------

